

Suggestion for tweaking reddit interface - benjoffe
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/ghwqy/suggestion_for_tweaking_reddit_interface_pic/

======
benjoffe
I think it has quite a positive impact on the community that this suggestion
got absorbed into the site in only 7 hours.

